# All about your Poodle's name!



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I read lots of unique and creative Poodle names on this forum, but then I have no idea if I'm pronouncing them right! Or what they mean and why you chose them! Please share your pet's name-story! I know I've shared mine before, but I think it would be nice to have one thread to reference whenever we're reading along and want to know more about a name we come across, without hijacking that thread!

So, tell us, how do you say your Poodle's name? Do they have a full name and a call name? How did you find it or decide on it? What does the name mean, or what does it mean to you? Anything else you want to share!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooh, nice thread!! 

Having spent some months pronouncing Chagall as Chaggle... (I'm so ignorant!) I was embarrassed to hear it was actually Sha-gahl... much posher!!

At least mine are simple!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Ooooh, nice thread!!
> 
> Having spent some months pronouncing Chagall as Chaggle... (I'm so ignorant!) I was embarrassed to hear it was actually Sha-gahl... much posher!!
> 
> At least mine are simple!


a lot of people might not know that pushkin is the name of the russian national poet - and that his ancestry included an african (ethiopian) great grandfather who was raised by peter the great and became a general at his court - or that pushkin's descendant married into the mountbatten family.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

patk said:


> a lot of people might not know that pushkin is the name of the russian national poet - and that his ancestry included an african (ethiopian) great grandfather who was raised by peter the great and became a general at his court - or that pushkin's descendant married into the mountbatten family.


True! I didn't!! As he came with his name the only bit I knew was about the poet! I'd imagine the ancestors would be mortally offended knowing our wonderfully dim boy is named after him... :biggrin:

The things you learn on PF!!!

Oh and Pippin is just her calling name... Real name is Kertellas Time Flies... as does she, but not as well as Dalin Timi..!!!


----------



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

We were pretty young when we got Mickey and had just moved to Florida. Obsessed with Disney and excited at the prospect of being in the same state as the theme-park, naturally we had to name our dog after Mickey Mouse!

As for Genevieve, I can't remember if I ever mentioned on here why I chose her name. I had a thing for the Madeleine books and cartoons, which featured a brown dog named Genevieve. I even used to run up to strangers and sing one song in particular called "Have You Seen Our Dog?" from the first movie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is for Georgette Heyer's Grand Sophy - and is remarkably like her namesake in character. My sister wanted to call her Susan, because she was such a sensible puppy and my sister reckons the sensible one in our childhood books was always called Susan. Her kennel name is Papshund Mirrabel, complete with misspelling - pups are usually registered by the breeder in the UK so you don't get much choice about the formal name.

Poppy is Poppy because when I tried out every red name I could think of, that was the one that stuck. It suits her - bright, fun, and just a bit silly. Her kennel name is Seacourt Crystal Gold.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Halali vom Pudelkönig is our girl's registered name and Hemi is her call name. I mentioned in another thread about each litter a breeder has is assigned a letter. The first is the A litter the second the B litter and so on. Hemi was in the H litter. You can translate Halali in different ways. One is the call of death and the other is a type of blowing of a hunting horn saying the hunt is over. Pudelkönig is poodle king. Halali is pronounced Ha as in ha ha( like a laugh) la as on la la land and like as in lee.
Hemi is named for the Dodge motor. It fits!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh I love this thread idea!

Very cool about the history of the name Pushkin! And I do like Pippin - it is a name that makes me smile.

I love Chagall - and I think he really rocks that gorgeous name. I have noticed a few silver poodles around me here in Chicago who also have magnificent names that seem to be fitting for beautiful silvers - one near me is named Balzac and he is an absolutely stunning SPOO at least 29inches tall.

I think Mickey is a great choice for that time in your life! And Genevieve - oh yes! Loved the Madeline books and movies and I think my daughters would totally get that name!

Sophy seems to suit Sophy perfectly and I think Poppy is one of my favorite toy names on PF! I hadn't thought of it as a "red" name (although now I get it - of course!) -- to me it always made me think of a poppet - an endearment name. Either way, Poppy is perfect!

I always loved the name Dulcie (pronounced "dúl see" like the Spanish for sweet). I knew an older woman when I was a child named Dulcie and I think it was short for Dulcinea. My Dulcie is named for the "sweet" meaning and her AKC name is "Avalon's La Vida Dulce" (the sweet life).


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I named Shasta after Mt. Shasta since she was big for her age and beautiful. 

Sherlock was named No Sh$& Sherlock. I wanted to call Sherlock because poodles are so smart. We usually call him Lil Sh$& though because he is 100% a little devil.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I named Sasha after a favorite waiter or ours in Paris. GiGi was supposed to be G.G. for "Good Girl" and the doctor we took her to for her first check up thought the periods were "i" and put her down as GiGi and that just stuck.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Naira is pronounced (Ny Ra). Naira is the nigerian currency  so you can say "I have 500 Naira" haha. I thought it was a pretty name and she's worth more to me than anything money can buy! She makes me feel like 1 billion Naira


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Wrex is Rex. The W is silent. We let our 10yr old son pick a name. The first one he threw out (I don't recall) my husband immediately said, "VETO'D". Then Son said, "Rex.." Husband said, "Probable" (we were in a Mythbuster's marathon mode). The next day, I remarked to son that we should spell the name W-R-E-C-K-S for all the stuff he's going to wreck. My son, tells me in a flash of grown-up-ness..."Well we can compromise and spell it Wrex." You just can't say no when a small boy gives you sound logic. Naturally, hubby thought it was great as Wrex is a favorite character from one of his games. 

The boys were really fixated on it and nothing new was discussed. So it stuck.

Of course, if you ask hubby to tell the story, he flat out insists that Wrex based on the game character was his idea all along.


----------



## Traci (Feb 11, 2015)

We adopted Payton from a rescue group, and this was the name they had given him. They found him wandering in a rural area, and couldn't find his owners, so eventually he went up for adoption and there were two other families who had applied to adopt him - and we were the lucky ones!!

I actually liked the name Payton - so we didn't change it.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bella is beautiful in Italian her name is Mias Tinker Bell Little Sweetie 
Cayanne is red loke the pepper, and her name is Idaho Jewel Here We Go Again at Cerberus


----------



## Alex2592 (Jan 10, 2015)

Éva means life, at first it was spelled Ava but people kept reading it as Ah-Vah. at he home she's known as Duquesa which is spanish for Duchess. My other dog is named Duke so my family just adopted the idea of she being a consort.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Finn was already 2 when he came to us, but we love his name. Our daughter sometimes calls him Finnegan.

He's our Irishman of a poodle, being apricot.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I name my dogs flower names. This started with a childhood dog, Daisy. Then we had a Lilly and a Rose. Now this girl is Iris. When I picked her up at the airport and was carrying her to my car I was telling my friend the list of potential dog names, one by one. When I got to Iris, the little one whipped her head around to stare at me so that was it. She picked it. It suits her as the name means bright rainbow. She has always been a bright ray of light in my life.

The breeder required the kennel name in the registered name so Iris' registered name is Litilann's Ebony Iris.

This is a fun thread!


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rose, or "Rosie" was named by my niece, who liked the name. Coincidentally Rose was also the name of my mom's grandmother. We call her "Rosie Posie"

Sunshine "Sunny" got his name because we got him two days after our 14-year-old Toy Poodle Dolly was put to sleep, and getting him brought sunshine into our lives. We thought of his name on the way to pick him up from his breeder. We call him "Sunny Bunny" 

Sadie got her name because it was sad she was in the shelter, and was almost put down due to overcrowding at the shelter in Salt Lake, before they transferred her and 9 other dogs to the Idaho Humane Society. My mom thought of her name just before we got home. We call her "Sadie Lady"

Sammy got his name because we've always liked the name Sammy, and it has five letters like all the others. We call him "Sammy Lammy"

Our deceased Poodle Dolly got her name because she was so tiny. She was the runt of the litter. And Dolly was the name of one of my mom's grandmothers, and also my nickname because I was born so tiny.

Our other deceased Poodle, Squirt, probably got his name because he was so small too. I don't remember, since I was only about four when we got him.


----------



## Gracetoo (Dec 1, 2013)

Not yet a poodle owner, but in appx. 11 hours and 27 minutes I will be picking up a black standard male puppy. We usually pick our dog's names based on favorite books and movies, pertaining to the place of breed origin. My Irish Wolfhound was "Raggles", a character from an O'Henry novel, "Berlin" was our Great Dane. 
The poodle is named "Keyser Soze", a character from a favorite movie, "The Usual Suspects". Kaiser is also a German title.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

My children named Willow... and then, Dad agreed. If she had a name it would be "De Willow de 'Wust" it's from Joel Chandler harris' "The Song of the South." It was one of my favorite stories growing up....


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My Oliver was a rehome via Craigslist and I kept his name. After all, he had lost his family and the children he obviously adored, and I couldn't make him lose his name. Happily I love it anyway . (In middle school I got to choreograph a dance to one of the songs from the musical Oliver for a performance. {Yes; I'm aware that grammar is not perfect; put it down to a glass of wine or the painful bone spur in my foot. Better yet, ignore it .})

But Oliver had no middle name, at least that I knew of. So, a bit like Viking Queen, I started down the alphabet. At Andrew, there was a visible and positive reaction. So once in a great while he's called Duke (errrhmm, not lately; mostly it's Oliver Andrew and that evinces happy happy bouncy bouncy ).

Oliver's first family never registered him and now over two years later I am still playing with registered names, hoping the find the right play on words to politely avoid certain specifics, while yet alluding to them in an onward, upward fashion. In time...I am not the wittiest of souls...


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Glenn and I are both 2nd generation Italian-American. We got a beautiful cockatiel in 2005, and I named her Luna (moon) because her head was all white, like the moon. After she passed (I still get choked up over her) we got another bird and called her Stella (star) because she had little white flecks in her crest. Well, "she" turned out to be a "he" and Glenn couldn't deal with a boy named Stella!! I told him "It's a bird!! He doesn't know!!" So he changed it to Dino, after Dean Martin.

Luce is pronounced Lu-chay it is Italian for light - and she truly is a light in my life. I found it in the Italian-English English -Italian dictionary! LOL I know, pretty lame, I don't speak Italian (darn it!!), but like Italian names. So I looked through the Italian side then looked it up in the English side for the translation.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Princess Beatrice name was a joke, my mom said I should name her that. The joke is I always refer to mom's dog as "Princess" Grace and as for Flower she came with that name to me when she was 6 years old and it fits


----------



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

After making a long list of names and conferring with my 9 and 7 year old we all decided we liked the name Una (pronounced oo-nah). It means 'one' in Latin and she will be our first family dog. It also means 'white wave' in welsh and she has splashes of white on her.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Did Lou post here yet? I loved knowing Lou was short for Leeloo! That's my son's turtle's name! So cute!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Did Lou post here yet? I loved knowing Lou was short for Leeloo! That's my son's turtle's name! So cute!



Hi dear!!!  ? 

Lou's name is Lealou but it sounds the same as Leeloo I just wanted to spell it differently to make it unique hehehehe  

EDIT: WARNING !! - Spoil Alert below !!!!!!!! LOL 

Lealou was inspired on that movie .... 

I always forget the name.... But it's about the 4 elements, water fire water wind and the 5th element is the supreme being , LOVE and in that movie it was Leeloo, a beautiful alien girl, with orange hair (apricot  ) a with a sweet innocent caring soul and she saves the world by the LOVE from/to the handsome "Bruce Willis" 

OOPS!! Spoil Alert  too late? LOL It's an awesome movie!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry if I ruined it for those who have not watched it yet, but I promise it is still worth watching it  

So basically my baby girl is the supreme being filled with unconditional universal LOVE  
❤ fits her perfectly eh?

Apollo is a rescue but I love his name! And he goes by "little man", "mister man", "Mister's" 
And they both also respond to being called ❤ "my maymees"❤ which is "my babies" with an accent/stuffy nose-sound! Haha!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Fifth Element! Love you Lou! My son named his turtle after the movie, "Leeloo and Stitch" altho I'm probably misspelling it  He rescued it from a kindergarten class, covered in algae. Now Leeloo is stomping around the house like a boss


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Fifth Element! Love you Lou!



Love you too!!! Thank you for being so awesome  big hugs!!!

I'm going to change the "spoil alert" move it upwardly toward the beginning of my message so people have a choice to not read it LOL


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I am so glad I started this thread! I was definitely mispronouncing several names! They all sound much better than the way I was butchering them! : P

"Lumi" (pronounce LOO-mee) is Finnish for "snow". I LOVE the snow, and couldn't imagine naming my pure white pup after anything else! I just wanted to find something cute and easy to say, and also uncommon so that I wouldn't meet other dogs in my work (dog grooming) with the same name. I chose her full name as "Sock It To Me Lumi" because I knew she'd be bold and tough, and rise to any challenge if we decided to compete.

"Amala" (pronounce Uh-MAH-luh, [not sure if I wrote that right, it rhymes with Nala]), is Sanskrit for "pure" or "without imperfection". I chose it to serve as a reminder after being a bit of a perfectionist/control freak while raising Lumi. I wanted to be aware that this puppy would be just perfect, flaws and all, and to be patient and accepting with her. It also means "beloved" in Swahili and lots of other pretty things in multiple languages. I chose the full name of "Amala Wala Bing Bang!" in reference to the Witch Doctor song just because she was so playful and silly, complete with exclamation point as a tribute to Kikopup who spelled her dog's name with an exclamation point. Finding Kikopup was the turning point for me and Lumi.

I'm really enjoying reading these name stories! Obviously, I have a thing for names. : P

*Lou*, I love The Fifth Element and I consider that name with almost every female animal I get!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

My daughter hounded me to name my spoo Piper Chapman. My imaginary poodle was a boy named Finn. 

Piper Chapman is a fictional character from a Netflix miniseries called "Orange Is The New Black" PC is an yuppy inmate in prison. I still wasn't convinced that I should name her Piper Chapman. On the way home with her in the car:









we saw a truck with "CHAPMAN" in big letters and I was like, "well, I guess that's it." 

pr


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I picked Jazz from a list of girls' names, just because I liked it. My husband had a CD titled Jazz after Midnight, so that's how she's registered. Then I remembered her mother's name is Midnight Opry. It all came together--she's Jazz, she's black as midnight, and her mother's got a midnight and music name. Meant to be.

As for the pup, my husband, for reasons known only to him, wanted his call name to be Blue. I wanted a name that fitted well with Jazz's, with references to color and music. Blue is the most vocal dog we've ever had--he's got a whole repertoire of barks, growls, grumbles, mumbles, howls, and whimpers--so he's registered as Tintlet He's Singin' the Blues.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

My newest blog post got me thinking as to dog names.

Tongue Out Tuesday – From This Day Forward You Will Be Called Noodle | 2spoos (Two Standard Poodles)

For decades I have gone with "s" names. Shasta, Sherlock, Shandy, Sheba, Shavanna, Serengeti (called Seren for short,) and Shotsie. 

But now with "renaming" Sherlock to Noodle, I want to go with a food theme. I want a brown called Waffle, a red named Cayenne, a white named Noodle, a cream named Ciabatta, and a black called Raisin. 

This will play to my bad case of MPS. Of course I first need to win the lottery, buy some acreage, hire extra hands for belly rubs and ear scratches, and build a house with a big enough master bedroom to push two kingsize beds together. 

Off to by my lotto.....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, with a call name Sunny and his registered name, Tyramara's Acapulco Gold (thought of drugs initially..... ha), I think his name suits him to a t! He has strands of gold in his ears and on the back of his legs and I definitely think Sunny was appropriate. I got him when he was 3 1/2. I know his breeder (Tyramara) told me about her names, etc., and I do know there is a reason and each breeding has it's own "theme" I believe but can't seem to remember. If I find the info I'll post, as it was interesting.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I got Brandon from the Breeder at 4 1/2 yrs old. He was named after a soldier and his full name is Brandon of Enemy Territory.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Suddenly said:


> I got Brandon from the Breeder at 4 1/2 yrs old. He was named after a soldier and his full name is Brandon of Enemy Territory.



I hope he has came over to the allies by now


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok, I wanted to wait until I knew his registered name and that was handled today so now I can share. 

Call name - 17yrs ago when I was 22yrs old I named my miniature Schnauzer Regarding Henry after the Harrison Ford movie of the same name. At the time I said any future dogs I had would also be named after Harrison Ford characters. I lost my Henry (my heart dog) almost 2yrs ago. When I got on the waiting list for Linus last April, I started a list of possible puppy names. Though I was not committed to the whole Harrison Ford character naming rule, I did pull up a list of characters he had played. He played Linus Larabee in another of my all time favorite movie, Sabrina. I kind of liked Linus so I put it on my list to be considered. I did not share this story with the breeder. During the following months I culled and added to the list as my tastes and ideas changed, Linus stayed on there but not necessarily at the top, though as time went on I was growing fonder and fonder of it. Fast forward to about a month ago, the breeder called to tell me she had decided one of the puppies from her fall litter was to be mine and she had been calling him Bogie after Humphrey Bogart as her names tend to be Hollywood related. With puppy on the horizon I pretty much decided Linus was the right name but knew for sure it was when all of a sudden I realized that Humphrey Bogart had played Linus Larabee in the original version of Sabrina! I have never heard Linus pronounced any other way and it's a pretty common name, I think, but just in case, it's pronounced Lie-nuss.

Registered name - I wasn't sure if I was going to get to name him or if the breeder would so I hadn't really given a registered name much thought. When I picked Linus up last weekend, I found that I got to name him, the only stipulation would be that it starts with her kennel name, Logos. I've spent the last week researching and reading about Humphrey Bogart, trying to find something related to him to use as a name, trying to honor his original call name of Bogie. I had a couple of ideas but nothing felt just right. Today I decided to let Linus represent Humphrey Bogart and instead give a nod to Star Trek and Leonard Nimoy, who of course passed away yesterday. I have been a trekkie since I was a kid (but only the original series and the movies). I completed his registration a little while ago on line and he is now registered as Logos Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Miss Pia Maria


Well there were a few names I threw around in my head as I went to go pick my new girl up. 

I jokingly said I would name her Princess Eugenie to go with my Princess Beatrice, or even Lady Louise.


After I met her, I was tempted by Maisey or Maybelline, mom hated those, and I wouldn't go for Cassandra, which mom liked.

Then there was the name that randomly popped into my head as I drove to pick her up and that was Pia.

So she became Miss Pia Maria, oddly enough there is a Princess Maria Pia of Bourbon-Parma


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

She such a cutie with a beautiful name


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

All of our animals are named after characters from Shakespeare's plays. Hotspur's registered name was Harry Percy Hotspur of Clare (my mother showed Irish Wolfhounds, she used Clare because that's the county of Ireland our ancestors were from and I carried it on.) Harry Percy was from Henry IV. Part 1 but the character's nickname was Hotspur and the role is traditionally played by a redhead so, of course, my red dog had to be called Hotspur. Roz's registered name if Clare's Rosalind of Arden after Rosalind in "As You Like It" and Phoebe, the cat is also named after a character in that play. Feste, the cat, is named for the fool in "Twelfth Night" (and he is very aptly named).

This has been a fun thread. I admire all the originality I've seen!


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

No originality with my Olly's name. I chose it because I like Olly Murs music, it makes me happy just like my lovely boy lol


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Our boy is Jaxon pronounced just like "Jackson" but I wanted a unique spelling. He was named in our daughter's memory, who passed away almost a year and half ago. She liked the name Jackson and wanted to name our grandson Jackson, but then decided at the last minute to call him Garrett. I found out Jackson means, "God is gracious" which seemed just right for what our family was going through after her death. Anyway, on a brighter note, his name and it's funky spelling, fits his personality perfectly! Now that we are raising Garrett, these two are like brothers and "best buds," hence the photo which I took just this morning!


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Two handsome lads :smiley:


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Touching story, DeeMarie!

Through many years of dreaming of having my very own dog, I always loved the name Luca ever since I heard the Suzanne Vega song (or Luke for a boy dog). But when it actually came time to name the dog, my three boys HATED that name! Kept saying how terrible and ugly it was, on and on. So the day we drove to the breeder to pick her out, I said to them, "Well, since you all don't like Luca, what name do you like?" My oldest immediately said, "Just name her a regular name, like Sam." 

Well, being a kindergarten teacher, my brain immediately went to the name Sam-I-Am, and it stuck! She is Sammi for short (aka "Sam-Sam", "Doh Sam-Sam", and "Puppin").


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Deemarie, I was saddened to read that you lost your daughter not too long ago. I am so very sorry. What a hard thing to go through. Your boy, Jaxon's name is indeed the perfect fit. Your grandson and he look so happy together. 



Well, I often, not always though, like to choose names that go with the breed's "nationality." haha. My Chihuahuas got Mexican names. Jose` and Chulita, which isn't really a name, but a slang expression meaning cute little chick. 

Now, everyone says that Poodles are a German creation but France standardized them and they were so popular that they became "their national dog." So, I decided they'd get French names. I loved the sound of Matisse, especially the way they say it. And I studied art and love the French artists, though he was more of a modern or revolutionary kind of artist. Anyhow, then I had to come up with a registered name. He is white and he runs like lightening and did as a little pup. He looked like a streak flashing across the lawn. So, I looked up French words for streak or flash of lightening and came up with a word that has more than one meaning. Eclair. Flash of lightening. (and the pastry) So that was it. And it is now Ch Valcopy Matisse L'Eclair (Valcopy, being the kennel name) 

And Maurice is also a French name and was my Grandfather's name, though he was mostly Irish, not French. But I didn't name him purposely after my Grandfather. I just like the name and it somehow reminds me of a little mouse or something very small. Was there a mouse as a nursery rhyme or children's story? Something in my subconscious makes me think "small" when I hear the name, Maurice. So Maurice was and is a tiny Poodle. He's so demure and sweet, laid back and adorable and Maurice just fit him. So his registered name is very simple, like he is....Valcopy Maurice Goodfella. That's it. And he is such a good boy that Goodfella fit too. haha. Not very sophisticated or complicated, but that's Maurice.

They have all kinds of nick names. And the worry I had that they they'd get mixed up because their names sort of rhyme turns out to be unfounded. They totally hear the difference. But I'm the one who gets their names mixed up. But I would anyhow. So, it's moot. Sometimes Maurice gets called Maury. Matisse gets called Mattie but mostly I use their regular names. They get called collectively, Poodlens, Poodles, boys. Mattie moo moo, Moooooooorrrrrrry and they don't care. They come to anything. 

I enjoyed reading all the different names and the interesting reasons behind the names you all chose. And Manxcat...I wouldn't have known that Chagall was pronounced that way unless I had taken art history in school. LOL. It definitely sounds prettier the way it's suppose to be pronounced, doesn't it. And Chanter too. I didn't know that until I was informed. My mother would have known. She took French in school.


----------



## lostsoc (May 8, 2014)

This seems like the perfect thread to introduce my Mish. Mishka means little bear in Russian, which my husband and his family speak. It was one of the first words I learned in Russian. We often call him Mish and my mother will tell you that it is short for mischief. 

This picture is from the day we brought him home last August when he was 7 months old.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_*Great thread!*_

_From first to last:

Billy ~ Wispynook's Blue Magic. Billy is my first poodle. It was an exciting time; magical.  He is a dark blue and it was an easy name for me to come up with at the time. He has many call names because that's just me. I have lots of pet names for my dogs. He goes by Bubby, Bubba, Bill-Bob, Bobbie-Doo, Bubby-Doo and when he isn't cooperating, he goes by William or Billwilliam.

Song ~ Born shortly after the loss of my mother from Alzheimer's Disease. She was adored by all of us in the family. Mom was a dedicated soprano in the church choir for all of the years that I can remember. She had me and my sisters join as well. Our family enjoyed and still enjoy signing almost every time we get together. A puppy was to be picked from our first litter for me. My sister and I agreed that she would be named to honor our mother. Song was the first born of our first litter on Easter morning. It was surely a sign for us. She was given the name Wispyook's Carol Sings To Heaven, and, of course, the call name Song. She often goes by my pet name for her; Beeboo. And names like Bibyboo, etc.

Ayanna ~ My first purchased bitch from show lines out of champions. The stipulation from her breeder was that she have a registered name from a race horse. I looked for hours until I found something that hit me as perfect for her. Her registered name is Alaman's Creme Dela Creme. Ayanna is a light creme/almost white. It has a sound of elegance and that was it for me. Her call name is Eastern African and means "this is a beautiful flower". Perfect! Her nicknames are Bean (one of my favorites) Beanner, Nana, Nanies, Nananana, Nanynou. Ayanna is a champion now.

Allie ~ My little spitfire!  She is also an Alaman bitch. She came out of my favorite black bitch, Elle, who was named after the popular woman's magazine. As with Ayanna, there was a litter them. She had to be named after a woman's magazine. There weren't a lot to choose from but when I hit Allure, I know that was it. Her registered name is Alaman's Allure at Wispynook. She always give me the feeling that she is alluring. Her call name is Allie as a shortened version of Allure. I like the sound and feel of it. She has nicknames like Allie button, Ballalie, Ballalala. Yep, I like musical sounding names. Allie has 4 points toward her championship. I expect her to be going back out soon with her handler to finish.

Sorry I wrote a book, but names are really personal and important to me. Thanks for starting this thread. It is fun to read all the stories._


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

When i was looking at poodles i was trying to come up with names and I saw this one and i said with her coloring and spots she looked like a picaso painting. Her dads name had silver in it so i came up with Picasos Silver Penny. We just call her Penny, along with a few other names lately that i should tell you LOL.


----------



## Raysoflite (Dec 17, 2014)

Bodhi - (bo-dee) is named after a sanskrit/buddhist word for enlightenment or awakened. 

Ella - is for Ella Fitgerald


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh what a fun thread! My girl's name is Khaleesi Daenerys, it's pronounced KUH-LEE-SEE and the last part DUH-NAIR-EES, we just short it to Khaleesi or Leesi it's from the book series A Song of Ice and Fire, you'd know it as Game of Thrones on tv. There's a white haired character who's title is Khaleesi (means queen) and her name is Daenerys, since she like the character starts was very timid and grew strong. Her registered name is _Valcopy Watch the Queen Conquer_, it comes from a song lyric ''you can be the king but watch the queen conquer" I loved it because it sounded so grandiose and matched the queen theme.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oddly, a couple of times in the last few months I accidentally called Tangee Tami, so that makes me think that someday there will be a little girl called Tami here....


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

2 year old brown mini Rembrandt is named after the Dutch artist/painter. I'm a big Sprinsteen & Rolling Stones fan. I almost named Rembrandt Springsteen or Jagger. I wanted something regal and elegant so Rembrandt is his name.

Last summer I was at a pet store with Rembrandt. A teenage girl asked if I named him after the toothpaste. I was speechless. I would never name my baby/son after a toothpaste. Now when I introduce Rembrandt I say he is named after the Dutch artist not the toothpaste!!!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

_"Last summer I was at a pet store with Rembrandt. A teenage girl asked if I named him after the toothpaste. I was speechless. I would never name my baby/son after a toothpaste. Now when I introduce Rembrandt I say he is named after the Dutch artist not the toothpaste!!! "_

That is so sad - I am not an art history aficionado, but when I was a teen I at least heard of the big artists since the Renaissance and up to the early 20th century!

I guess that's the way of our education system these days - very sad


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CtPoodle said:


> 2 year old brown mini Rembrandt is named after the Dutch artist/painter. I'm a big Sprinsteen & Rolling Stones fan. I almost named Rembrandt Springsteen or Jagger. I wanted something regal and elegant so Rembrandt is his name.
> 
> 
> 
> Last summer I was at a pet store with Rembrandt. A teenage girl asked if I named him after the toothpaste. I was speechless. I would never name my baby/son after a toothpaste. Now when I introduce Rembrandt I say he is named after the Dutch artist not the toothpaste!!!



I had parrots named Magic Rat and Rosalita - I think the Vet was not into Bruce and thought Magic Rat was insulting and used to call him Magic lol
And my first poodle was Jolé Blon and everyone used to think her name was Joe Lee Blonde - used to drive me crazy, no matter how slow I said it, nobody could understand it. All of my girls since then have had the middle name Blon - I like the way that it connects them.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Chell (not Shell - hard CH) got her name from the game Portal. It's a fairly popular game in which you try to solve puzzle rooms using a portal gun while you try not to get killed by the AI that's running the show... but very few people know that the character you play is named Chell! So I've yet to meet a person who actually knows her name. Yet Everyone seems to know ''The Cake is a Lie'' or "Aperture Science" or other things from the game... 

I did not know that Chagall was Sh! Because of Chell's name I've been saying Cha-gahl! oops!

This is a great thread!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

When I was trying to come up with a name for Raven, I wanted something regal sounding but not too foo foo. I love a English history and is thought I was getting a black dog so I chose Ravenleigh (reminds me on Avonlea) because I could imagine her in a grand manor home. Then I found out she was actually a blue puppy and I tacked the word Haze on the end so her name would still fit her once she grayed out to blue. Wilderness is the Kennel name.

So glad to know how Luce's name is really pronounce, always wondered just seeing it in print.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Madeleine*

Lena was named after the Madeleine books too, but I named her after the little girl instead of after the little brown dogs. Allegros MADELINE shortened to Lena.


----------



## Erica (Feb 28, 2015)

Luce said:


> _"Last summer I was at a pet store with Rembrandt. A teenage girl asked if I named him after the toothpaste. I was speechless. I would never name my baby/son after a toothpaste. Now when I introduce Rembrandt I say he is named after the Dutch artist not the toothpaste!!! "_
> 
> That is so sad - I am not an art history aficionado, but when I was a teen I at least heard of the big artists since the Renaissance and up to the early 20th century!
> 
> I guess that's the way of our education system these days - very sad


I half named Delta after the Greek letter. I have had a few people ask if I named him after the airline, and all of them were over 50! Wouldn't say it's the schools today specifically, just peoples' interests and areas of study.  Maybe the teen wants to be a dentist?

The other half of Delta's name is an webseries, though. There's a series of characters, named after Greek letters, who are comprised mainly of a certain trait...Sigma is creativity, Gamma is deceit, Theta is trust, and Delta is logic. Since poodles are smart, I chose to name my Delta after Delta the logical character. There were three puppies in his litter that the breeder felt suited my wants (male sports prospects)..."red" was very bold, "green" (Delta) was somewhere in the middle of bold and cautious, and stayed with me the most while I visited the puppies, and "silver" was pretty shy. Theta is also a shy character and had Delta not been perfect for my needs, temperamentally, I would have gone with "silver" and named him Theta.  The characters also have colors strongly associated with them, and Delta-the-character's color is green. I was already holding Delta and Theta as my two main picks, name-wise, so when I saw green-collar-puppy being perfect temperament...

True to his namesake, Delta is super smart and a bit cheeky too. An absolute joy to have around!

Ooh, I love Portal! Never thought of naming any creature Chell, but what a great name! Certainly wouldn't go with GLaDOS or Wheatley, lol! GLaDOS could be great for a cat though


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

lostsoc said:


> This seems like the perfect thread to introduce my Mish. Mishka means little bear in Russian, which my husband and his family speak. It was one of the first words I learned in Russian. We often call him Mish and my mother will tell you that it is short for mischief.
> 
> This picture is from the day we brought him home last August when he was 7 months old.


i was thinking of naming my doggie this if I get a girl!! It seemed feminine to me but is my favorite name. Its looking like I may get a boy instead. I never thought of naming him Mishka!:eyebrows:


----------



## Reiko (Mar 9, 2013)

*Azuki Bear*

:bump:



PammiPoodle said:


> So, tell us, how do you say your Poodle's name? Do they have a full name and a call name? How did you find it or decide on it? What does the name mean, or what does it mean to you? Anything else you want to share!


Ah - Zoo - Kee.

Taken from my member intro,



Reiko said:


> My name is Azuki, although my parents call me Zuki, Zukes, Zukisaurus, Zuka-dukes, Zukesters, Red Fur, Furry Baby, Baby Cakes, and even Mr. Mustache-man (I'm a boy). Lately though, they keep calling me Tubby Cakes, although I'm not sure I like that name.. Azuki means 'red bean' in Japanese. I reminded my parents of a red bean when I was a baby, and since I'm a red Miniature, Red Bean I became.


Sometimes, we call him Monkey or Zuki Bear.



PammiPoodle said:


> I think it would be nice to have one thread to reference whenever we're reading along and want to know more about a name we come across, without hijacking that thread!


Good idea. Although, it would probably have to turn into a sticky to serve in that capacity so it doesn't get lost in the archives, and be read in threaded/hybrid display mode to find members easily.

Additional related threads/stories over the years that might interest others:


How did your poodle end up with his/her name?
How did you pick your dog's name?
What is in a name?
How or why did you choose your dogs' names?
How do you pick a name?


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I somehow missed this thread earlier 

Newt is named for the character in Aliens. The little girl who survived by scuttling around. Newt was found running a freeway in the desert, unknown as to how she got there, and with an old healed injury. Whether it is just her personality or due to her circumstance, she's always been a bit flighty and scuttled from here to there. So, Newt.

Brooks is named for a character in Shawshank Redemption, a Stephen King novella (as well as a lovely movie). His registered name is Regaliz Different Seasons, Different Seasons being the name of the book that contains that story.


----------

